# fuel injector cleaner for diesel



## Lawrence1210 (Jan 25, 2011)

*fuel filter / bleed lines / injector cleaner?*

Seeking advice on fuel additives for cleaning fuel injectors, and what-not. Does it work, and what type, considering I don't want to take anything apart right now.

Black smoke under load when RPMS drop seems excessive to me, but almost no color to exhaust at idle when easing the engine-load and letting the RPMs rev back up.

I currently using Power Service Diesel Kleen additive which I think should be enough. Mostly for the lubrication factor, but maybe my little old 16hp 3-cyl diesel needs something else?

Would it be wise to run some "decarbonizer" as well? I don't know much about that yet.

Getting a little annoying coming in with a fine later of black diesel soot all over me after a long mowing effort requiring extended engine load.


----------



## Lawrence1210 (Jan 25, 2011)

Fuel additive study.

http://www.johnfjensen.com/Diesel_fuel_additive_test.pdf

I think I just stumbled on the answer to my question:

Considering the price/efficency ratios, I should probably switch to "Schaeffer Diesel Treat 2000".


----------



## Lawrence1210 (Jan 25, 2011)

Bleeding the Diesel Fuel lines after replacing the filter.

Ah, the ignorance of the gasoline mechanic... what a simple thing that I made difficult on myself.

For those like me learning about diesel mechanics here's a tip:

On this tractor/series there is a small screw/bolt right on top of the injection pump where the fuel line attaches. It has a slotted screw head that can be turned with a small wrench or large screw driver.

After replacing fuel filter, assuring there is all fuel in the fuel filter bowl and no air, simply crack the fuel cap and slowly open the small screw/bolt on top of the injector pump till bubbles stop coming out. Watch as gravity pulls the fuel through the line until the bubble stop and just fuel leaks out, then tighten the bolt. How easy is that?

Crank the engine a couple times as fuel gets up through the injector lines, no more than 20 seconds a crank, and it'll start right up. Will be a bit rough sounding until all the injector lines have the air pushed out and fuel pressure stabilizes.

No need to crack open the injector lines at the injectors or mess with other bolts/lines/fittings, unless you just like turning wrenches.

This is such a fun little tractor to play around with and learn diesel mechanics on.


----------



## Lawrence1210 (Jan 25, 2011)

More nOOb-basic mechanicals:

Stumbled across this from JUST ANSWER heavy equipment.

Question about black smoke under load:

"With years of experience, I look forward to doing my best to help. Not enough air or too much fuel. Have you removed the air cleaner hose on the intake and checked if it makes any difference. If not, it goes back to the injector pump. The only way to adjust the injector pump is by adding or taking away the shim gaskets that mount the pump. Has the pump ever been off? Was the original gasket stack used to replace it? It is a hit or miss situation as to where you need to add shims or remove shims. You can loosen the pump and remove one and see it if helps. But to add them you need to completely remove the pump and add more shims. Let me know. Thank you."

Other than the injector pump they also talked about the importance of injector maintenance, cleaning and testing. Something I'm about to learn how to do...


----------

